# Curing Chamber for sale....CHEAP!



## dingo007 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey Hey...The wife & I have sold our house and need to move out real soon. I dont have the room to move my curing chamber into the new place. Anyone interested? I'm at ZIP 81432...but travel between 81435 & 81401 regularly. It's a simple fridge/humidistat/humidifier/johnson temp controller and reptile heat lamp set up. I've set it up so it can be moved from fridge to fridge as needed. Buy the controls or the whole set up...your choice. Obviously, I live in the middle of nowhere so shipping a fridge probably aint economical...but i can look into shipping the controls.

Price wise it probably cost me near $500 to set this up. However, as members of this fine fountain of knowledge i reckon $200 for the controls or $250 for the shebang...plus freightage...or make me an offer with a really good joke...I might like you...or beer is always good.

Pictures and more info upon request.

Thanks for looking.

Dingo Dog


----------

